# need some ideas for haunted circus



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

i know i submitted this like 200 times on my past acounts here but silly string and party poppers how about a dog boy or a lizard kid and i "borrow"this from halloween horror night in orlando but they put a person in a clown suit he stayed still with strings and a puppt handle thing till somne1 came by


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

oh btw when my digital camera is working ill post a pick of my favortite prop my clown head it was my first prop i ever builtr and my favorite


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

How about cages made with PVC. You could have freakish animals behind the bars. If your using pneumatics have some of the animals move as TOT's walk by. For the more adventurous TOT's how about a 'spinning wheel of treats". They could spin a large slotted wheel for a chance to win a full size candy bar. 

Set up polls and string C9 clear amber flashers ( the big Christmas lights) to light your path. It would give that yellow bug light effect and the cool look of the light always changing without using harsh strobes. For the yellow to look right stick in a few white flashers. If everything is yellow your eyes adjust and you loose the effect. Even if you use diferent colores you still need to have a few white ones.

I don't remember what ideas I had last year. (i don't remember last year.LOL) so I hope I'm not giving you the same ideas twice.


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

HK777 - You talking just scary clowns or a scary circus theme? I've alway wanted to do the scary circus theme and have freak show room. You could have the chicken lady or the 3 headed boy or the guy with no face. Or how about Siamese triplets. I don't think that's been done before. Are you going for gory or psychologically disturbing? Either way, sounds like fun.


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

(I know I submitted this like 200 times on my past accounts here but silly string and party poppers how about a dog boy or a lizard kid and I "borrowed" this from Halloween horror night in Orlando but they put a person in a clown suit he stayed still with strings and a puppet handle thing till somone came by
((Silly string I LIKE IT, HEHEEHE, i like the clown puppet idea.and I have a few different masks))

(How about cages made with PVC. You could have freakish animals behind the bars. If your using pneumatics have some of the animals move as TOT's walk by. For the more adventurous TOT's how about a 'spinning wheel of treats". They could spin a large slotted wheel for a chance to win a full size candy bar.
((we were thinking along the same line as the wheel idea but with the pull string game that you see at the fair all the time (pick a string, pull it and win that prize, but with different treats, Chips, bag of candy, chocolate bars, etc. and I like the cages idea but i like to use pipe insulators)) 


(Set up polls and string C9 clear amber flashers (the big Christmas lights) to light your path. It would give that yellow bug light effect and the cool look of the light always changing without using harsh strobes. For the yellow to look right stick in a few white flashers. If everything is yellow your eyes adjust and you loose the effect. Even if you use different colors you still need to have a few white ones.

I don't remember what ideas I had last year. (I don't remember last year. LOL) so I hope I'm not giving you the same ideas twice.
((we will be building a big top for this event so we might use the light idea to get the TOT's in to the tent.))

(HK777 - You talking just scary clowns or a scary circus theme? I've always wanted to do the scary circus theme and have freak show room. You could have the chicken lady or the 3 headed boy or the guy with no face. Or how about Siamese triplets. I don't think that's been done before. Are you going for gory or psychologically disturbing? Either way, sounds like fun.

((we are not really into a lot of GORE but when it is needed we will use it for the effect, but not just to have it there. ))


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

*new toy*

I just bought a image projector with mirror ball attachment for $20.00cnd,,,,,,i love new toys


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I think you would need a barker (the guy that stands outside the attraction and yells things like "Hurry, hurry, hurry. Come see the three legged man and siamese twins). He could be an actor or an animatronic character dressed in old clothes. Set him up higher than the audience and put him behind a stand and give him a cane. Make him look creepy so your audience could get a taste of what to come. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I like the idea of having a barker for the enterance, or you could throw in a couple extra barkers along the way if you wanted.

"Step right up and see the boy who didn't stay with his group at this very circus!" *cage with something all bloody and mutated with some tatters of a halloween costume and maybe one of the plastic pumpkin candy things spilled on the floor* And you could probably try to integrate other haunt rules into the thing.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

One of the most memorable attractions in our haunt is "Psycho The Clown". We have a scareactor hidden behind a curtain. As we approach the classic Circus music strikes up (We use "The Big Top") as the host calls, "Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, Children of all Ages, Step Right This Way...and meet...(The curtain pulls back)...PSYCHO THE CLOWN!!"
The actor is actually facing AWAY from the onlookers. Wearing a Rainbow wig and a cheap-o Clown Mask on the back of his head, the "front" of his costume is completely normal. His hands appear to be folded behind his back as he regards the crowd. This effect really gets to the kids...the can tell something.s not right, but cannot tell what it is. 
The host informs that, this year, Psycho has asked to hand out Halloween treats of his own. Being a Clown, Psycho's treats are, of course, balloons. Step right up and help yourself to one of Psycho's Halloween balloons, but remember, only take one. 
You would think that the kids would come forward at that point, but not really. Our experience has been that they are too scared to approach. Afetr some prompting of the children, the Host shouts, "Hey, let's get this show on the road!" or words to that effect. the word "Hey" is the cue for the scareactor to jump up and spin around 180 degrees, revealling his "true side". The actual front of the costume is covered in blood, Psycho's REAL face is a horrible Killer-Clown. His hands were not "folded"...they were holding a chainsaw! He fires up the chainsaw and jumps on the low table that separates the crowd from the Clown. 
We find that the Clown works best if he giggles crazily while waving the running saw at the patrons.

This scare ranks right up there with Frankenstein and Mrs. Bates. Give it a try.


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

*thanks*

thank you to everybody for your ideas we are going to use most if not all of them in one way or another

jesse
hk


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

*new idea "hehehe"*

just thought about a new prop.....sword swoller who missed, with the swords coming out of his body all over.....hehehe


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

*more ideas bawhahaha*

has any one seen the greatest show in earth? in it there is a scene where the roust abouts are putting up the big top, and there are about ten guys with sledge hammers hitting a huge peg, well my idea is that one of the roustabouts falls and gets pounded into the peg.

another idea is i can make my toxic waste guy again but this time have him in a dunk tank. HEHEHEHAHAAHA

they call me Mr. EVIL hehe


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I love the sword swallower that 'missed' suggestion!

And how 'bout a headless lion tamer? He'd have a white bloody shirt and chair. 

boo


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I always wondered what happened if sword swallower sneezed. 

Headless lion tamer with a whip, a bloody shirt, and half a chair...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

...with an evil midget clown riding the lion's back, enjoying every second of it!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Last year we did a Circus theme. We don't get TOT, We do a party, and the "crew" puts on a show.

The Ring Leader (A friend that I really give credit to being a Coulrophabic) Started the Show getting everyone into place with the ELP song Karnevil number 9 WELCOME BACK MY FRIENDS TO THE SHOW THAT NEVER ENDS WERE SO GLAD YOU COULD ATTEND ..COME INSIDE COME INSIDE.

Circus music in between acts

We had some extra doors around the house sooooooooo. "Ladies and Gentelman THE DOORS
come on come on come on touch me babe.
Our Circus forturne teller calls some one on stage to have their palm read, asks them to close eyes - paints palm with red marker.
Clowns with Ring Leader goofy announcement.
Snake Charmer.
2 Clowns - 1 warming self by fake fire, 2 throws bucket of water on fake fire. 1st move fire by audiance 2nd comes back with bucket and throws bucket of popcorn on audiance (popcorn cheaper then confetti and no clean up).
Siamase twins, being song to "Can't get enough of you baby" by Smash Mouth, then pulled apart.
My husband Bat Boy did a cool Sword Swallowing act with blood. Cool Sword got on ebay for about $20
Big Finale 7 grown women in their different costumes, Clown Hats, White Gloves, and Big Inflatable Clown Shoes dancing to KC and the Sunshine Band BOOGIE SHOES

We also do a haunted trail, We had a ticket booth maned by skeleton, lots of hula hoops hung in the trees, circus color creypaper tied to trees that would blow in the wind, swimming noodles strung up where you had to walk thru, strings of Circus colored pendents from Oriental trading, 120 beach balls, Kissing booth with Icky skeleton, up in a tree a cheap blowmold skelly trapeze artist in sparkle outfit $1 from Goodwill, 7 static prop clowns, bubble machine, 3 40 gallon drum barrels painted circus colors, 2 funhouse mirrors.

I'm sure we had a few other good ideas but that is what comes to mind now. Boy we had fun with it, and it was fun just reliving it to write this!!

Good Luck!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Wolfman, where did you find "The Big Top" music? I tried to get ideas in Halloween music but not many responces. Can you download or is there somewhere I can purchase?


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

*Music and Prop ideas*

As far as music look into Danny Elfman from Oingo Boingo. Now that I think about it is movie music as well as some of the Boingo songs would fit the theme perfectly. What I would like to see are huge oldstyle posters of circus and carnival type exhibits. Like the freak show stuff....the strongest man...would's largest pig...that sort of strange thing. If you have access to a good artist then this is how I would do it. Go to a thrift store or flea market and get some old bed sheets...twin size would be fine and I would stick with light colors like white, tan, yellow, etc. Then I would get some light tan RIT fabric dye and dye the sheets to get them and old worn dirty cloth color. Then once dry and ready to go have the posters psinted on either by hand or maybe airbrushing would be better. Either way after the pic is done and dry I would age it alittle more maybe just sprinkle water to get some "age" spots or even lay them out in the sun for a few days to let them age naturally. Then hang them either outside where your visitors would see them or around any displays you may have.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey, how about the only known werewolf in captivity. Invite people in to see. With the cage covered up bring in people to see it , after they gather around unveil the cage to show an empty cage. Or it could have a corpse in it. Or the werewolf could be biting or holding its trainer from inside the cage.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I was thinking about a headless lion tamer as mentioned before but use an oscillating fan motor and create a lion prop with the head in it's mouth


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

You could do something like a ghost in a cell. And while the people are looking for the "ghost" something could happen where the cell "malfunctions" and the ghost escapes. Then have something happen behind the group. The "Barker" rush in and Quickly direct the group to the next section or The "Egress(sp)" as P.T. Barnum would say.


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

*about to upgrade to air*

I am excited and a bit nervous. My wife just bought me an air compressor. bwahhhhh hahaha

so now the circus will have at least 1 pnumatic prop. excited

nervous because I have never used air before, and the fans dont count.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

halloweenking, 

you are so lucky! I'll be glad when I get mine.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A few months ago I bought a $99.00 air compressor, it is a compact unit with a round air tank under it, it has worked very well for me so far.
I use air to run five displays but I usually am only activating one at a time. I do have a storage air tank at the end of the piping system to help it work.
I piped most of it using galvenised steel 1/2 inch pipe . I used alot of drop-tees in the line to accumulate moisture and I pull the caps from these tees and drain it out several times a year. the air tank under the compressor must be drained more often, otherwise the compressor has to work way too hard pushing against the water (from condensation) and you lose volume capacity for the air and the compressor runs alot, alot of on-off cycling (not good)
I also used alot of rubber air hose, ($10..oo? per 25 feet?) Using some of this takes away vibrational noises and simplifies things alot since these hoses already have the correct fittings on the ends. I would recommend buying some quick-connect fittings and using them every so often to make things easier to work on, drain, whatever?


----------

